

Building a better job site in 2014 - sssantosha
http://blog.mightyspring.com/post/70916528160/happy-new-year-from-mighty-spring

======
lumens
Additional transparency in the employment market is an absolute must. So many
tough decisions (both for companies seeking to hire and candidates looking for
a better opportunity) could be made easier with better (read: more complete)
data about market drivers.

Does it make sense to specialize in X? Will I make more money in the next 5
years by doing Y? As a University student, does majoring in Q, R, or S have a
better career outlook right now?

Good to see Mighty Spring pushing hard for this.

